

SAT Scores Fall as Gap Widens; Asians Gain  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125121641858657345.html

======
Brian017
This is no surprise to those who follow psychometric research.

Also, what seems to be true (from preliminary studies) is that the gene
variants that were under strong selection (reached fixation) over the last 10k
years are different in different clusters. That is, the way that modern people
in each cluster differ, due to natural selection, from their own ancestors 10k
years ago is not the same in each cluster -- we have been, at least at the
genetic level, experiencing divergent evolution.

In fact, recent research suggests that 7% or more of all our genes are mutant
versions that replaced earlier variants through natural selection over the
last tens of thousands of years. There was little gene flow between
continental clusters ("races") during that period, so there is circumstantial
evidence for group differences beyond the already established ones
(superficial appearance, disease resistance).

[http://infoproc.blogspot.com/2008/01/no-scientific-basis-
for...](http://infoproc.blogspot.com/2008/01/no-scientific-basis-for-
race.html)

psychology.uwo.ca/faculty/rushtonpdfs/PPPL1.pdf

<http://www.opinionjournal.com/extra/?id=110007391>

